# General > Sport >  Scot-Ads Highland League Fixtures - 18 04 2009

## Brizer2k7

Scot-Ads Highland League - 18 04 2009
##########################

Brora Rangers v Inverurie Loco Works 
Cove Rangers v Clachnacuddin 
Forres Mechanics v Fraserburgh 
Fort William v Buckie Thistle 
Nairn County v Huntly 
Rothes v Deveronvale 
*Wick Academy* v Lossiemouth 

all 3 p.m kick-offs

----------


## Brizer2k7

Full run down of Saturday's scores

Scot-Ads Highland League - 18 04 2009
##########################

Brora Rangers 0 v Inverurie Loco Works 5
Cove Rangers 5 v Clachnacuddin 2
Forres Mechanics 5 v Fraserburgh 1
Fort William 0 v Buckie Thistle 5
Nairn County 0 v Huntly 2
Rothes 1 v Deveronvale 3
*Wick Academy* 2 v Lossiemouth 1

----------

